# Massachusetts Officers Net Man With 92 Bags Of Coke



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*CRYSTAL C. BOZEK*
_Sentinel & Enterprise_










A district court judge ordered a city man held on $100,000 cash bail for trafficking in cocaine, after police allegedly found 92 bags of cocaine in a black Ford Escort he was driving.

The cocaine amounted to 150 grams, according to police reports.

Hector Sanchez, 33, of 104 Central St., also faces charges of furnishing a false name at arrest, and a drug violation near a school after his arraignment in Leominster District Court on Monday. Judge Patrick Fox set the $100,000 bail.

An informant told Worcester County Drug Task Force members about an alleged drug dealer --known as "Robin" -- making rounds in a 1999 Ford Escort.

Worcester County Drug Task Force members secured a search warrant on the Escort Friday, after watching the informant make a couple controlled drug buys with the driver of the vehicle.

Police followed Sanchez Friday night, as he pulled into a driveway at 317 Lancaster St., flashing his headlights and waiting, according to reports.

Task force members walked up to the vehicle and identified themselves as police, but Sanchez allegedly wouldn't open the door.

Police smashed in the driver's side window to get in the car.

The officers took the Escort to the Leominster Police Station, where a drug-sniffing dog searched it.

The dog detected something out on the front dashboard near the left steering wheel, according to reports.

"The dog was really scratching and biting on the dashboard near the mirror control," arresting officer Det. Joseph Siciliano wrote in reports.

Police allegedly found 92 different sized bags of cocaine, including one large solid chunk, in that spot.

They also seized $665 and a cell phone from Sanchez.

"We answered the phone a few times and individuals would ask for either Robin or Rocky and ask for amounts of cocaine," Siciliano wrote.

Sanchez originally identified himself as Jesus Morales, but fingerprints revealed his true identity. Sanchez has outstanding warrants on charges in Gardner, including a Class A drug possession.

Siciliano wrote in reports that he had arrested Sanchez before on drug charges.

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
​


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> The dog detected something out on the front dashboard near the *left steering wheel*, according to reports.
> ​


When will these criminals learn to put their drugs near the *right* steering wheel?


----------

